# Want to try some interesting food?



## Hooked (21/4/18)

This should whet your appetite


----------



## zadiac (21/4/18)

Mmmm.......looks like Klingon Gagh. Yummy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (21/4/18)

zadiac said:


> Mmmm.......looks like Klingon Gagh. Yummy!



What's that?


----------



## zadiac (21/4/18)

Hooked said:


> What's that?



Only a Star Trek fan would understand. It's an alien food that's alive when they eat it.


----------

